# General > Recipes >  Big Mac Sauce

## cairnhill

Anyone that has kids will know how much they love McDonalds, however I like many parents do not want my children growing up on junk food.   Why not recreate a healthier version of the Big Mac in your own home, we have a recreation of the recipe below for the sauce and you can get your fresh, healthy and delicious Dexter Burgers at www.cairn-hill.co.uk .  

Big Mac Sauce

Ingredients


1/2 cup mayonaise
2 tablespoons French dressing
4 teaspoons sweet pickle relish
1 tablespoon finely minced white onion
1 teaspoon white vinegar
1 teaspoon sugar
1/8 teaspoon salt


Instructions 


1. Combine all of the ingredients in a small bowl. Stir well.
2. Place sauce in a covered container and refrigerate for several hours, or overnight, so that the flavors blend. Stir the sauce a couple of times as it chills.

----------


## windymiller

Sounds nice will give it a go. some of your wonderful mince will make exellent burgers, Deeeelicious. :Smile:

----------


## Khloe

Kids would definitely love this! Plus, it's healthier, I'll give it a try!

----------

